# Best Tag Trailers on the Market??



## Earthmover7947 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm looking to purchase a trailer to haul my CAT D6. I'm thinking I will probably need a 25 ton, 3 axle set-up. I've looked at a few different options. I've checked out Felling, Towmaster, and Behnke trailers. I've talked to several local dealers and specked out trailers. From my research, I'm leaning towards the Behnke trailer. It seems to be the best equipped of the 3 and comes with many standard features, that are upgrades on the Felling and Towmaster trailers. Also, the powder coat paint is a big plus with the harsh Midwest winters. Here is a link to all 3 brands I'm considering:

http://docs.felling.com/FT-50-3 LP.pdf

https://towmaster.com/product/t-50-50lp/

https://behnkeenterprises.com/trailertypes/tags/

Any suggestions, experiences with these brands, help, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

trail king


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Of the three you have picked to choose from I like the looks of the Benkhe. I am not a fan of Towmaster and I looked up the Felling and it looks like an OK trailer.

I'd have to find someone that has had those trailers for a few years and see if they'll let you crawl under and see how they are holding up after time. The dealer aught to be able to send you to a few customers that wouldn't mind you poking around.

https://www.eagerbeavertrailers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/25-XPT.pdf

All that said, I'm partial to Eager Beaver. I have a 9ton that I bought new in 1988 and have zero problems with it. The sealed wiring harness has not ever had an issue, if a light doesn't work, it's the bulb. I don't have to chase shorts or busted connectors on this trailer.

Over the years all I have had to service is brakes, tires, and deck replacement.

I'm not saying the other trailers aren't good units, just stating my experience.

Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Earthmover7947 (Feb 2, 2019)

dayexco said:


> trail king


My local dealer doesn't have Trailking, but what is the rough out the door price on one of their 50K tags?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

do you have a way to haul it on a 5th wheel set up? Those three axle tags make me nervous when fully loaded. If not, make sure your pintle is up to the task and you have a good, careful driver.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe buy a detachable semi trailer, used and hire tractors when needed?

Partner up with a non-competitor? 

Local Grain farmer with under used semi-tractors or needing a drop deck to move Ag combines and tractors....

A lay down area(acreage) and or infill for clean fill disposal near center of area of operations, and short and medium term storage...

I can't see a 25-30 ton tag trailer as the "best" answer for most mid size outfits, a lot depends on the D6 Model's actual weight loaded. and # of hauls a year.

I'd want a drop deck as easier to load and unload safely and sans the triple axle issues in tight spaces.


----------



## greensrq (Feb 15, 2019)

dayexco said:


> trail king


x2 you'll be fine


----------

